

An evaluation of Erlang global process registries: meet Syn - ostinelli
http://www.ostinelli.net/an-evaluation-of-erlang-global-process-registries-meet-syn/

======
rdtsc
This looks great. Thanks for sharing. Those numbers in the end look
impressive. Unlike other solutions it seems like going from 2 to 4 nodes
didn't make much of an impact on regs/sec.

~~~
ostinelli
Hi, as per what I said in the article: this is just one type of use case, I'd
be interested in knowing other people evaluations as well.

------
mml
First thing I thought of was an mnesia table, glad to even be in the same
ballpark as Mr. Ostinelli.

Is the slowdown as the cluster size increases is purely due to cluster gossip?

~~~
ostinelli
That's an interesting question, since Syn only uses dirty writes (and hence
has no locking mechanism). Therefore yes, I think this is due to the increased
nodes inter-communication (which obviously takes resources).

~~~
mml
I recall reading at some point that things really start to get out of hand re:
gossip somewhere around 12 nodes. Not sure if that's a modern limit or not
though.

